# Delaware, Maryland and Virginia MECA state finals



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I just saw this posted on the MECA site and it's in 2 weeks, 21 September in Ellicott City, MD. It 5 hours for me, anyone else going.

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-21-14MD.jpg


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great show today with a fantastic turnout!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Was I at the right show? I went as a spectator for fun, well after projected start time. The entire time I was there, nothing was happening except one Mazda3 got judged. Stood around for a while waiting to see some progress or testing or demos or something, but people were just sitting around eating food off the grill in the heat. I think I counted 15 cars total in the lot, including the older modified Suburban that arrived via trailer and the broken down bus in the back.*


----------



## rockford33 (Jul 17, 2014)

I stopped by also around noon. Was not much of anything going on, about 6-7 cars there.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There were 8 cars from Focal, a Team Hybrid car, 3 cars from 12Volt Daves, my car, and a few others.
Considering there were NO shows in the area this year that isn't too bad.
If you want a demo, ask, I demo'd several cars during the day. Ben was done judging IASCA by 12:30, I got my score and left at 1:30. Not sure what time MECA was done but there were no SPL so it was pretty quick.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

damn I missed it.


----------

